# Self-driving shuttles coming to Northern Virginia



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

https://wtop.com/dc-transit/2019/03/self-driving-shuttles-coming-to-northern-virginia/
https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Boeings " Autonomous" FAILURES recently have set back greatly the possibility of Auntonomous vehicles according to Forbes.

Let us use this moment to reflect and say a prayer for the poor woman SLAUGHTERED BY AN UBER " S.D.C." NEARLY A YEAR AGO.

IN A FEW DAYS IT WILL BE THE ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY OF HER DEATH BY UBER AUTONOMOUS !


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Boeings " Autonomous" FAILURES recently have set back greatly the possibility of Auntonomous vehicles according to Forbes.
> 
> Let us use this moment to reflect and say a prayer for the poor woman SLAUGHTERED BY AN UBER " S.D.C." NEARLY A YEAR AGO.
> 
> IN A FEW DAYS IT WILL BE THE ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY OF HER DEATH BY UBER AUTONOMOUS !


Right! And man shouldn't fly cause he ain't got no wings ??????

https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa
https://www.motorauthority.com/news/1122445_self-driving-vws-hit-the-streets-of-hamburg
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/0...-up-to-develop-self-driving-safety-standards/
Remember that woman killed in Arizona by uber SDC. EVERYONE said "that's the end of SDC"


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> Remember that woman killed in Arizona by uber SDC. EVERYONE said "that's the end of SDC"


It should have been the end for Uber's shaky SDC program.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

goneubering said:


> It should have been the end for Uber's shaky SDC program.


And yet the whole SDC global industry grew and grew and GREW


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

bonum exactoris said:


> And yet the whole SDC global industry grew and grew and GREW


You mean the LOSSES grew and grew and grew.


----------



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

goneubering said:


> You mean the LOSSES grew and grew and grew.


New tech Got to spend to make the future Mr Uber Driver


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

bonum exactoris said:


> And yet the whole SDC global industry grew and grew and GREW


Why did you regurgitate that ridiculous video that basically shows about a minute of the car driving itself. Even that reporter admits it can't park itself.

Just a promotional propaganda video that can't even show 5 minutes of actual supposed driverless vehicle driving.



bonum exactoris said:


> https://wtop.com/dc-transit/2019/03/self-driving-shuttles-coming-to-northern-virginia/
> https://www.popsci.com/self-driving-cars-cities-usa


lol it's always "in the coming months", "in the coming years", "later this year", "early next year"

It's going to be great to see all the people dying to get on those shuttles that go about 4 mph. -o:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Why did you regurgitate that ridiculous video that basically shows about a minute of the car driving itself. Even that reporter admits it can't park itself.
> 
> Just a promotional propaganda video that can't even show 5 minutes of actual supposed driverless vehicle driving.
> 
> ...


4mph??!! Really living on the edge of modern technology there.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> 4mph??!! Really living on the edge of modern technology there.


Going by what that other european country's shuttle was doing, it was basically going close to 5 mph. I think it was switzerland.


----------

